# Hepatica transsylvanica Blue Eyes



## Hakone (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

Cute!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2011)

A plant I love a lot!!!

I have one tansylvanica Blue Jewel in my garden.... 4 ft of snow over it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2011)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful color!


----------

